# Marbury to leave Boston?



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

> Stephon Marbury will be a free agent and will need to decide what kind of playing career he will have from here on out; trying to be a starter or accepting a role play position.
> 
> “Being the sixth man coming off the bench is not a bad thing, but I know that I’m a starter,” Marbury said. “So it really doesn’t matter, as long as I’m on the court.”


Link


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

This shouldn't come as too big of a surprise to anybody. His ego is probably unmatched by anybody in the N.B.A.


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

Marbury needs to wipe that stupid *** tattoo off his head


----------



## vinsanity77 (May 1, 2006)

which team is going to take him though?

He is in a similar situation with AI imo


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

vinsanity77 said:


> which team is going to take him though?
> 
> He is in a similar situation with AI imo


Yeah, except there is no doubt that AI can still play. Marbury should stay put and play his part. The Celtics, with the addition of Sheed will have a legitimate shot at the title again next season.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I'd prefer if we were able to keep him around on a minimum deal, as we'd finally have real offensive firepower off the bench with Marbury, House, Hill, and Sheed. However, he isn't at Rondo's level anymore and if he isn't willing to accept a reserve role we're better off letting him go than risking significant problems in the locker room. If he can rediscover his jumpshot I agree with him that he can be a starter though.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Hes the best we will find for the price if he comes cheap, if he wants to get paid or start then obviously we really have no option

but hes a big step up from the other guy we're reported to have interest in... tyronn lue


----------



## Killswitch (Nov 11, 2007)

At the point Marbury is with his career, he's better off accepting the role play position off our bench rather than shooting for a starting PG role on a team that won't get as far as the Celtics will this season.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

http://nes247.com/



> A source tells NES247 that Stephon Marbury will be returning to Boston, possibly for the bi-annual exception, before the end of August. Marbury is still playing the waiting game to see what other teams have to offer, but he intends on returning to Boston and Ainge has already given him a contract offer.
> 
> Now I know you guys are thinking: where’s the link to the other news source? There isn’t one, this information is exclusive to NES247. Marbury will be in green next season playing backup to Rondo. You heard it here first.


dunno how reliable that is, but im hopeful


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Is he really needed? How about we wait to use that B-A until Glen Davis' future is known?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Well we still dont really have a point guard on the bench (unless you count Pruitt)

If we can trade TA/Pruitt/Giddens for 'Quis, match a Davis offer (or just use the QO), and bring Steph back with the B-A

Marbury
House
Daniels
Davis
Sheed
Scal
Walker

as a bench unit? hell yeah


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Really, what's wrong with House? He's been the backup point guard for two seasons now, we've won a combined 128 games in those seasons, won a title one year and saw our MVP get injured in the playoffs the following year. Also, if Marbury comes back, House would either be playing not much at all (a mistake, in my book), or as a backup 2, with Daniels being a backup 3. Do we really want House guarding other shooting guards?

Anyway, save that bi-annual until Davis' fate is determined, we'll probably need it should he leave for somewhere else.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

House doesnt have the ball handling or creative passing to run the point guard spot, Marbury can guard most reserve 2 guards allowing them to switch on D

I know we get the job done with house there, but we can get it done better with him working off the ball in a purely 2 guard, shooting type role with both Marbury and Daniels creating open space for him


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

If Marbury could regain some of his former skills, a bench lineup of Marbury, House, Daniels, Davis, and Wallace could compete with several starting lineups from other teams and crush most other benches.


----------

